# Kindle for Dummies by ....



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

some local folks! 



Yes, Harvey and I are proud of ourselves!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie and Harvey!

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book! Woohoo! And yes, you get a Welcome Letter, LOL!

(We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. * You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

How great!! I just bought a copy. Can't wait to read it. Way to go Harvey and Leslie.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Kathy said:


> How great!! I just bought a copy. Can't wait to read it. Way to go Harvey and Leslie.


Thank you, Kathy! I hope you find it useful.

Leslie


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

Very cool!  WTG!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Betsy... I *love* that you gave us the standard welcome letter. Two thumbs up for that! 

This was a fun project, and it was very gratifying that Wiley reached out to Kindleboards when they decided to do a completely refreshed version of Kindle for Dummies. 

It was quite a team effort - Leslie and I shared the writing of it, and got help from the mods when we needed the occasional item double-checked. And Verena was selected by Wiley as technical editor for the book. So there's a whole lot of KindleBoards that went into this book!

Seeing it published is definitely a thrill.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Congrats on the book! 


Harvey said:


> Betsy... I *love* that you gave us the standard welcome letter. Two thumbs up for that!


    Thought that was great too!


----------



## susie (Mar 4, 2011)

My name is Susie and I am a real dummy.  AND I don't own a Kindle.

Is there a book just for creating Kindle content for us dummies, or is the chapter in your book enough to see us through a publishing epiphany or two?


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

The book does not get into publishing for Kindle. (We suggested that, but the publisher wanted a more concise, reader-oriented treatment.)

I would recommend Kindle Formatting by Joshua Tallent as a good starting point.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

susie said:


> My name is Susie and I am a real dummy. AND I don't own a Kindle.
> 
> Is there a book just for creating Kindle content for us dummies, or is the chapter in your book enough to see us through a publishing epiphany or two?


The chapter in the book about creating content for the Kindle is very simple. It's really designed for the person who wants to figure out how to convert a Word doc or PDF for personal use. It doesn't have all the ins and outs of how to properly format a book, create a table of contents and so on.

There are a couple books for sale at Amazon about Kindle Formatting. I've seen the one by Joshua Tallent--it's quite comprehensive.

L


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

*pout* 

as usual, ignore the DX owners...


----------



## susie (Mar 4, 2011)

This dummy thanks you.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Betsy... I *love* that you gave us the standard welcome letter. Two thumbs up for that!
> 
> This was a fun project, and it was very gratifying that Wiley reached out to Kindleboards when they decided to do a completely refreshed version of Kindle for Dummies.
> 
> ...


Yes, and you and Leslie best watch your bumping pattern.  The two of you (and Verena) will be considered one entity for bumping purposes. You must wait seven days between posts by either one of you.  LOL! I'd hate to have to delete any posts....

Congrats!

Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes, and you and Leslie best watch your bumping pattern.  The two of you (and Verena) will be considered one entity for bumping purposes. You must wait seven days between posts by either one of you.  LOL! I'd hate to have to delete any posts....
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> Betsy


*giggle* but they are each allowed to answer questions, right? like why they ignored the DX again?


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

If I read a book about Kindle on my Kindle will that create an infinite feedback loop?


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Our next Book of the Day is Kindle 3 For Dummies, by yours truly and Leslie.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Congratulations, Harvey and Leslie.  
deb


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Thank you, Deb!


----------



## EGranfors (Mar 18, 2011)

Wow, I was in a store last week looking for this very title!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

EGranfors said:


> Wow, I was in a store last week looking for this very title!


It's ebook only, no print version.

L


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Harvey & Leslie, congratulations!!  I just downloaded my copy and am looking forward to reading your book.

Betsy, loved the welcome post, priceless!!


----------



## Lizzarddance (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm so glad I bought this. I'm only on Chapter 2 and have learned things I didn't know about the Kindle. I put over 200 books on my Kindle and had a heck of a time organizing it into collections. I kept hitting page forward to access certain pages, had no clue about just typing in the page number to take me to a specific location...ACK!!! Thanks Harvey and Leslie! This book will make my Kindle experience easier and more enjoyable.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Congrates on the book, Harvey & Leslie! I read the sample & then downloaded the book at work, thanks to my 3G. I have already picked up on 2 things that I didn't know, just from the sample alone. I can't wait to learn more.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks to all who have sampled or purchased Kindle 3 for Dummies! We'd be interested in your feedback on the book - as we'll probably be making an update or a new edition for the next Kindle devices released by Amazon.

I would much appreciate any feedback through the book's Amazon review page, linked below. Thank you!

-Harvey

http://www.amazon.com/review/create-review/ref=cm_cr_dp_wr_but_right?ie=UTF8&nodeID=133140011&asin=B004URM2FA&store=digital-text&tag=kbpst-20


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Just be among the first five people to PM me, and I'll send a free copy of Kindle 3 for Dummies to you. Enjoy!


----------

